# [AMSN] Mon serveur X pante à cause d'AMSN

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je viens de compiler AMSN 0.98.3 sur ma gentoo, et lorsque je le lance, une trentaines secondes plus tard, voir 1 minutes plus tard,

mon server X redémarre et me rebalance sur la page de login (xdm + slim + awesome).

Avez-vous déjà connu ce type d'expérience ?

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Fais voir ton emerge --info. Ton système est t'il à jour ? Tu peux toujours essayer de recompiler quelques dépendances, genre dev-lang/tk.

----------

## zerros

Bonjour,

Désolé pour le temps de réponse. Voilà mon emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.34 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_X3450_@_2.67GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 30 Jun 2010 07:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests buildpkg ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

la version de amsn est installé depuis les soucres téléchargeables sur le site d'amsn. Je vais tenter une recompilation de tcl/tk, mais je doute que ça y fasse quelque chose. Si vous avez une idée ...

----------

## d2_racing

 *zerros wrote:*   

> la version de amsn est installé depuis les soucres téléchargeables sur le site d'amsn. Je vais tenter une recompilation de tcl/tk, mais je doute que ça y fasse quelque chose. Si vous avez une idée ...

 

C'est pas bon de faire ça, tu devrais toujours utiliser l'arbre de Portage ou un overlay pour installer tes logiciels.

----------

## zerros

ouaip, mais amsn n'a pas la dernière version d'amsn. Je suis débutant sur gentoo, alors j'apprends tout les jours.

Que proposez vous ?

----------

## guilc

La dernière version de amsn est disponible en ~arch dans l'arbre de portage.

Je te renvoie sur le manuel pour savoir comment installer amsn en version ~arch (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3)

Sinon, pour le plantage, la réponse sera sans doute dans le log de X (/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old si X a redémarré entre temps)

----------

## Picani

Personnellement, lorsque j'étais sous Fluxbox, mon aMSN n'a jamais marché du premier coup; il me plantait tjrs mon serveur X 2 ou 3 fois avant de marcher correctement. C'était ya presque 1 an, mais le problème n'est peut-être pas encore réglé ...

----------

